# en deçà



## PATRIZ

_*Buen día a todos. 

En el contexto de las estadísticas francesas de población tengo el siguiente párrafo que ya traduje, sobre el cual les agradeceré infinitamente que me indiquen si es correcto el sentido que le doy a deçà.

Pour la deuxième année consécutive, une mortalité en deçà du niveau tendanciel (Título)​
En 2005, 537 300 personnes sont décédées, soit 3,2 % de plus que l'année précédente. Une forte épidémie de grippe s'est produite début 2005. Mais surtout 2004 et 2003 sont deux années particulières: le net recul de la mortalité en 2004 a été en partie expliqué par la canicule
de 2003 qui a provoqué des décès anticipés.​Pour évaluer plus justement la situation, il est préférable de se référer à
l'année 2002. Les décès apparaissent alors en baisse (– 1,5 %). Or, l'augmentation du nombre des personnes âgées aurait dû conduire à un nombre de décès un peu supérieur à celui de 2002, si la baisse de la mortalité avait suivi sa tendance des dernières décennies.​​​​​*********​** 
*Por segundo año consecutivo, una mortalidad sin llegar al nivel tendencial *
 
En 2005, murieron 537 300 personas, o sea un 3,2% más que el año anterior. Se produjo una fuerte epidemia de gripe a principios de 2005. Pero sobre todo 2004 y 2003 son dos años peculiares:la clara regresión de la mortalidad en 2004 fue explicada en parte por la canícula de 2003 que ocasionó las muertes anticipadas.Para evaluar con mayor precisión esta situación, es preferible referirse al año 2002. Las muertes parecían entonces a la baja (-1,5 %). Ahora bien, el aumento del número de personas mayores habría conducido a un número de muertes un poco superior al del 2002, si el descenso de la mortalidad hubiese seguido esa tendencia de las últimas décadas. 
 
_


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Pour moi, ça me paraît bon. Mais le mieux est d'attendre d'autres avis.

Re-bonjour,

Juste une remarque sur la dernière phrase. La traduction est bonne, mais la phrase est un peu ambigüe (je trouve).

*"Or, l'augmentation du nombre des personnes âgées aurait dû conduire à un nombre de décès un peu supérieur à celui de 2002, si la baisse de la mortalité avait suivi sa tendance des dernières décennies."*


Si le paragraphe en espagnol est de toi, est-ce qu'il ne vaudrait mieux pas dire _"taux de mortalité"_ plutôt que _"baisse de la mortalité"_ ? 
Libre à toi.


----------



## PATRIZ

Re-merci, Mickaël.

Verás: Justamente mi preocupación era saber si estaba reflejando correctamente el contenido del texto, ya que en otras palabras, lo que sucede es que aún cuando 2005 fue un año en el que se registró un "cierto" aumento de la mortalidad, en realidad no fue tan alto como para equipararlo dentro del nivel que la tendencia de años anteriores parecería indicar, debido a que bajó la mortalidad, o retomando tu observación tal vez debería decir  "si el descenso de la tasa de mortalidad hubiera seguido la tendencia de las últimas décadas"  ¿N'est-ce pas?


----------



## mickaël

Ta phrase me paraît contradictoire avec _"un nombre de décès un peu supérieur"_ et _"la baisse de la mortalité"_ à la suite. 

C'est pour ça que je pense que _"la baisse"_ doit être remplacé par _"le taux (de mortalité)"._

Et en espagnol :
_"si el descenso de la tasa de mortalidad"_


----------



## ninagirl

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
¿Me podéis echar una mano?

_Les études montrent que le quotient des sourds-muets reste *en deçà* des autres enfants..._

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

En deçà : por debajo

hasta luego


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

Reformulé :
_Les études montrent que le quotient des sourds-muets reste *en desous de celui* des autres enfants..._
_(= les enfants sourds-muets ont un quotient intellectuel inférieur à ceux qui ne le sont pas)._

Sinon, je ne sais pas si ça peut s'appliquer à ce contexte, mais j'ai vu aussi *de este lado* dans le dictionnaire.


Saludos


----------



## *francy**

Hola

en deçà significa "por debajo de"
saludos


----------



## ninagirl

¡¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿¿Y no puede ser "más acá??


----------



## Paquita

"en deçà" es lo contrario de "au-delà"

Haces una frontera : "antes" (dondes estás tú ) es "en deçà" y después es "au-delà"...


----------



## Melanie72

Nueva  pregunta

​ 
Y cuando encontramos las palabras "en deçà" para un lugar que podemos decir??

Mi frase es : "J'etais dans ma voiture en deçà de la place Clichy"
Podemos decir "era en mi coche de este lado de la plaza Clichy"??
Me parezco incorrecto..??


----------



## piper1234

Estaba en mi coche a ese lado de la plaza Clichy???


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Y "loin en deçà", como se ve en los siguientes enlaces, ¿sería "muy por debajo"?:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rlz=1R2ADSA_esAR350&q=%22loin+en+deca%22&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## swift

Hola León:

Por lo que veo en los primeros resultados de tío Gúgol, diría que no. Más bien, lo entiendo como "muy lejos de". 

Pero esperá más comentarios, porfa.

Un saludo,


J.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola Swift. Creo que estás en lo cierto. Estoy revisando un texto, y encontré esta descripción de la temprana y sorpresiva muerte del filósofo Merleau-Ponty: "mort brutale, imprévisible, le frappant apparement au temps de sa plus grande force, qui laissait son entreprise en suspens, _loin en deçà_ de l'expression à laquelle elle se destinait". Me da la impresión de que "muy lejos de" cuaja mejor que "por debajo de". Su empresa habría quedado muy lejos de esa expresión, de ese "punto de llegada", hacia la cual se dirigía o estaba "destinada"...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Una cosa es loin y otra loin en deçà. No podéis obviar el en deçà, que es la idea principal de la expresión : está muy por debajo.

Se queda corta, y con mucha diferencia, de lo que era previsto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## bolonia

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenas noches a todos, 

necesito ayuda con esta frase:

"il est évident que la plupart des êtres humains ne sont pas vivants; [...] puis qu'ils sont le plus communément animés par les intentions de tiers: des tiers humains, bien sûr, parents, maîtres, patrons, mais aussi, *en deçà,* des tiers non humains [...]

No me cuadra ninguna de las traducciones que encuentro para en deçà: _[...] pero también,* a este lado*, de terceros no humanos..._
_pero también, *por debajo*, de terceros no humanos..._

¿Podría traducirse por "por otro lado"?

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Bolonia:

!Bienvenido al foro!

Como ves, ya existía un hilo sobre esta expresión, si lo lees desde el principio verás que la idea siempre es la de ser "por debajo" o "más abajo".

En tu frase pasas de lo humano a lo no humano (¿infrahumano?) : se baja de categoría y el "en deçà" representa ese paso a un nivel inferior.

No veo la posibilidad de traducirlo por "por otro lado".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## bolonia

no sé, no me convence mucho: 
"es evidente que la mayor parte de los seres humanos no están vivos; al menos no lo están durante su vida porque por lo general están animados por las intenciones de terceros: de terceros humanos, por supuesto, padres, maestros, patrones, pero también, por debajo, de terceros no humanos"
 
¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

En efecto, en-deça significa también en este caso "por debajo".
Pero en tu traducción ese "por debajo" chirría.
Quizá, guardando el mismo sentido se podría decir:
"…pero también, en *una escala inferior*, de terceros no humanos" 

Saludos,


----------



## bolonia

Gracias Alberthus.
Me parece la traducción más adecuada.


----------



## anneta

Hola! Siguiendo con esa construcción: ¿cómo traducis  la frase siguiente que he visto en un periódico: *La popularité  du président a chuté en déça de 30%*?
   saludos


----------



## Paquita

Como está indicado arriba... *por debajo del 30 %.*


----------



## Nikem

Hola, luego de leer este hilo creo que entiendo de qué se trata la expresión en cuestión. Sin embargo, en este fragmento se me complica un poco:
« De même le fameux chemin de fer industriel de la Plaine Saint-Denis qui à la fin du siècle assure la desserte d'une vingtaine d'usines dans un site industriel de plus en plus dense, _*ne remonte pas en deçà*_ de 1883-1884. Dans le XIXe siècle, l’équipement suit l’industrie, et non l’inverse. »
Fuente, Faure, Alain,_ Les Premiers banlieusards: aux origines des banlieues de Paris, 1860-1940_, pág. 80.

Según entiendo, el sentido literal sería "no se remonta más acá de 1883-1884", y por lo tanto la traducción sería "*se remonta más allá de 1883-1884"*.
Sin embargo, creo que se intenta decir lo contrario, porque "l’équipement suit l’industrie". Así, se me ocurre que ese "en deça" se refiere a "por debajo", y que por lo tanto "no se remonta por debajo de 1883-1884" o, menos literal (y horriblemente), "*no se remonta más allá de 1883-1884".
*Entonces mi pregunta es ¿cuál de estos dos sentidos tiene realmente esta expresión? Yo me inclino más por el segundo, pero choca con la idea de que "en deça" es "de este lado", "del lado de acá", etc. ¿Qué piensan ustedes?

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Marie3933

= el ferrocarril X no es anterior a 1883-1884.


----------



## covallejos

Espero puedan ayudarme con esta oración:

"*En deçà de* chacun de ces points, il est plus avantageux de pratiquer un type un type d'usage de sol, au-delà, on a intérêt à orienter les exploitations vers un autre usage."

Se refiere a "Más allá de esos puntos..."?

Gracias!


----------



## Gepo

Hola, covallejos
"En deça" es "más acá", "au-delá" es "más allá".
Saludos


----------



## covallejos

pero en el contexto quedaría...

"Más acá de cada uno de esos puntos..."

me suena extraño...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Covallejos:

No podemos proponerte nada sin saber el contexto. ¿De qué va tu texto? ¿De qué "puntos" hablamos? ¿Qué pasa? Si no te explicas bien, no podemos dar más soluciones que las habituales. "En deçà" representa la parte más cercana, por debajo de algo, a esta parte de una línea que no alcanza (aquende).

Más allá es justo lo contrario y justamente te comparan en la misma frase en deçà/au-delà.
 
Por favor, añade los datos que necesitamos para entender de qué se trata y poder luego ayudarte mejor. Usa para ello la función "Modificar mensaje". Muchas gracias. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Chocolate con churros

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos*​
Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec cette phrase:
Explosions volcaniques, sécheresses ont ainsi pris une place considérable pour expliquer l'histoire des hommes (...) *en deçà des* raisons politiques et culturelles, économiques et sociales.

*por debajo de* las razones... ne va pas
*al lado de*... serait possible?
*más allá de* las razones... c'est la même idée?

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------

